# Hard Core Indoor Range Shoot



## Crusader74 (Jun 14, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF-4QkBj3l8"]YouTube - Impact Guns Staff Machine Gun Shoot[/ame]


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Look's like some of them belong to the "team fighting" group...:)


----------



## jordan (Jun 15, 2008)

I like that 14 on full auto.. pretty cool.


----------



## am1602 (Jun 15, 2008)

bet it was a bitch to clean those weapons after that


----------

